# NEW DOD CHANNEL- HSN On Demand



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Directv has added a new On Demand Channel.

HSN Home Shopping Network On Demand Channel 1240.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Glad it soes not require more sat bandwidth


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Amen


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

exciting .


----------



## 506PIR (Sep 22, 2006)

Is this a sign that the Apocalypse is fast approaching


----------



## myselfalso (Jan 26, 2006)

It's certainly a unique way to reach out to sell product. One can only imagine if an infomercial network started doing this. 

THAT is the sign of the apocalypse, not this!


----------



## dgparent (Sep 26, 2007)

Whew !! glad they got Home Shopping before some crappy channel like HBO


----------

